
Apple provides discount for MacBook Pro peripherals and dongles - philip1209
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/04/apple-provides-a-softer-landing-for-macbook-pro-buyers-with-deep-discounts-on-peripherals-and-dongles/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
notadoc
What a distraction.

The dongles are annoying, but they aren't the real problem.

The problem is the hardware, it is underpowered and under equipped.

